# Church studying Revelation



## ReformedWretch (Sep 26, 2004)

:no: 

For years (34 as I have believed this all my life) I would have normally LOVED this study! All the talk about the rapture, Anti-Christ, mark of the beast, talking statues, etc.

But you all went and ruined it for me!  

Seriously, instead of getting excited and volunteering all kinds of information I sat mostly quiet not wanting to cause a big stir with my newly considered partial preterist beliefs. 

I did talk to the pastors afterwords. One is open to hearing me and considering what I have to say, the other, while not ignorant towards me clearly feels partial preterism had it's day and is now the past of Christian thought.

WE are only on Chapter 14, so I have a few more weeks of this to go. I am wondering should I skip the services while Revelation is being covered? Should I argue my thoughts into the discussion on Sunday evenings? I LOVE going to the study as normally I agree with what is being taught 100%. I would feel less ready for the week not attending just for the felloship and discussion in smaller groups afterwords.

What do you all think?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't see any harm in going to it; if you ever had to teach a bible study on eschatology, then you would have knowledge of premillennialism right from the horse's mouth. Now if another church is offereing a course on postmil/amil, then it is a no-brainer.

Just make sure that you go to www.cmfnow.com and pick up Bahnsen's sermon series on "Why I am a Postmillennialist."


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 27, 2004)

I too think you should continue with the study. I'm of the opinion that one can hardly have enough time in the Word as it is. You might disagree but it's not like they're teaching rank heresy.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 17, 2004)

I just have a hard time biting my lip. I don't want to argue but I find myself wanting to at least present some things to THINK about. While everyone there treats me wonderfully, it is pretty clear there is no room for discussing anything other than that Left Behind kind of thinking.


----------



## Dan.... (Oct 17, 2004)

Are you a member of the church? If so, then you do not have the option to not attend Sunday evening worship so long as it is your intent to remain a member there.

[Edited on 18-10-2004 by Dan....]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 17, 2004)

Dan,
I agree with you. Adam, does the church even have an official membership?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 17, 2004)

I am not a member, and I am not sure if it has "official membership". I am now more comfortably involved with a PCA church but I attend this one I am discussin here as well as the PCA church only has Sunday evening services ONCE a month! 

As for not having the option...my job prohibits me from attending every service. I work 24/7 (7 days on 4 off rotation) . I do attend a church service at my work place if you want to call it that.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 17, 2004)

I went to a Bible study once as a guest of a customer. It was an arminian point of view there, and they were studying the Millennium. I did not get into the discussion much, but some of them were interested in my views. So I told them that I was a Calvinist and Amillennial. Only a few were shocked that I had the nerve to say so. But most of them were interested to hear about it, as most of them had a bad impression but were too polite to say so. At least that's the impression I got. 

I did not dwell on it too much, but afterward during refreshments and fellowship a few began to ask some questions. 

I think that it does not have to confrontational, Adam. If they are sincere they will want to know about what you believe. And you should not be afraid that they believe differently. Personally I too think that partial preterism is a thing of the past, but I also hold that we are far from knowing enough to be dogmatic about it. Your view doesn't have to be the centre of discussion, but neither should their view be the centre of the topic. As much as I believe the Amillennial view, I am also a strong believer that some things are left vague because that's not the point of the teaching. A Bible study ought rather to be a Bible study, not a propaganda avenue.


----------



## 5 Solas (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Houseparent
Kim Riddlebarger who is a URC minister in Anaheim Ca and part of the WHITE HORSE INN wrote a very easy book on the amillennial view it is called "A Case for Amillenialism Understanding the End Times"
Im on chapter 11 
His case has to do with the TWO-AGE MODEL as an interpretive grid.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll check that out thanks. What is the White Horse In?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 21, 2004)

It is a national radio talk show hosted by Michael Horton, Rod Rosenbladt, Kim Riddlebarger and Ken Jones. It is associated with Modern Reformation magazine as well, and involves discussion from a Reformed perspective. I would definitely recommend it, as Michael Horton is one of my favorite contemporary Refomed authors. You can visit their site at http://www.whitehorseinn.org/.


----------

